# Gamen: PC oder Konsole ?!!!



## BlackShadow (22. November 2009)

Sicher ein heiss diskutiertes Thema, wo ich auch dazwischenstehe. Ich besitze einen Gamer PC sowie eine PS3. Bis jetzt habe ich immer die Games gekauft welche auf PS3 gibt, danach die anderen auf dem PC. jedoch gibt es in der Zwischenzeit die Games sowohl auf PCs und Konsolen. 

Da ich sehr lange ein Hardcore PS3 Spieler war und aber jetzt auch immer mehr auf dem PC Game, bereitet mir einfach das Gamen mit Tastatur und Maus noch Mühe, was natürlich mit Joypad an der Konsole einfacher war.

Nun kommt bei mir aber die Frage, z.b Dragon Age oder Star Wars Force Unleashed Sith Version, kaufen für PS3 oder PC ?

Wie ist es bei euch so, wo hat der PC die Nase vorn oder wo ist die Konsole besser ? Vorteile, Nachteile etc ?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. November 2009)

Ich denke, es nimmt sich mit ausreichender Übung nicht viel, ob man nun mit Tastatur+Maus oder nem PS3-Controller spielt. Das einzige, wofür ich Maus/Tastatur bevorzuge, sind Strategiespiele.
Aber für alles andere bevorzuge ich eigentlich den PS3-Controller, auch für Shooter.
Allerdings sind insbesondere Rennspiele, Jump and Runs, Action Adventures und andere auf Konsolen meist doch komfortabler.

Deshalb mach ich das so: Multiplattformtitel wie CoD, BF und Co hol ich mir grundsätzlich auf der PS3 und PC-exklusive Titel dann halt auf dem PC, wobei es da für mich eigentlich nichts interessantes mehr gibt, weshalb ich mir Anfang September erst eine PS3 gekauft hab.


----------



## Mick Jogger (24. November 2009)

Also ich vertrau in meinen PC

+Gute Grafik 
+Mods (Grafikmods)
+Mehr Spiele


-Manchmal schlechte Portierung von Konsolenspielen auf den PC
- Manchmal Konsolen exklusiv (Gears of War 1/2)


----------



## Altair94 (24. November 2009)

Letzten Endes kommt es ganz auf einen selbst an... SW-The Force Unleashed würde ich mir für 
PS3 kaufen (sofern ich eine besäße), aber DA wiederum für PC.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. November 2009)

Habe auch beides und musste umgekehrt lernen, von Tastatur und Maus zum Pad, Hölle war das !!
CoD4 und Bioshock auf der PS3 gezockt. Mir blieb nix anderes übrig da ich bis Juli nur nen Einkerner hatte aber seitdem wieder alle Shotter auf PC und die PS3 ist wieder nur DVD/Bluerayplayer.

Wird sich aber ändern, sobald GT5 da ist wird sie wieder ihren Staub aus dem Gehäuse jagen.

Fazit:
Shotter ganz klar aufm PC und Rennspiele auf PS3, dazu sieht die PS3 im Wohnzimmer besser aus als jeder PC, entweder sind die HTPC`s irgendwelche Würfel oder sie sehen aus wie nen Verstärker bzw. Receiver (ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, kann jeder gerne anders sehen)


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2009)

ein pad wird nie so präszise sein wie  maus+keyboard, genau deswegen haben so viele spiele ja auch ne zielhilfe. online is das aber egal, weil ja jeder auf diese art spielen muss.

vorteil PC:

- spiele preiswerter
- keine hardwarebeschränkung, man kann jederzeit nachrüstung
- MODs usw. sind viel eher möglich
- bei einigen genres ist maus nunmal einfach deutlich besser, zB strategie
- man kann auch andere sinnvolle dinge damit machen, ist flexibler
- grafisch konsolen überlegen, wenn die konsole nicht mehr so neu ist


vorteil konsole: 
- keine hard/softwarebedingten probleme => wenn das spiel beim hersteller fehlerfrei läut, dann auch beim kunden
- ggf. "gemütlicher" bei manchen games
- bei NEUEN konsolen idR bessere grafik als auf PCs


ansonsten fällt mir ehrlich gesagt kein vorteil ein... der alte vorteil von wegen "vor dem TV sitzen und zocken" gilt spätestens dann nicht mehr, wenn man nen LCD mit HDMI hat, denn könnte man ebenso den PC da anschließen. da zieht allenfalls die frage der optik, wo man dann selber wissen muss, ob man nur deswegen lieber ne konsole nimmt.


----------



## Two-Face (24. November 2009)

Hmm, so eine Frage in einem PC-Forum zu stellen, naja klar dass da alle sagen, PC auf jeden Fall, Asche auf die Konsolen!!!
Aber man wird sicher besser beraten, als in einem Konsolen-Fourm bzw. einem Beides-Forum. 
Ich hab ganz früher noch auf dem PC angefangen, war dann zwischenzeitlich auf die Konsole gezwungen, erst seit 2004 zocke ich ausschließlich auf PC - also für mich ist die bessere Plattform klar.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. November 2009)

ohne die GTA und Resident Evil Reihe hätte ich mir wohl nie eine PS2 oder X-Box 360 gekauft

ganz klar eher für PC

und Gamepads im besonderen das X-Box 360 funktionieren auch Wunderbar am PC


----------



## Uziflator (24. November 2009)

diese Frage hätte ich nicht in einem PC( PCGH) Forum gestellt.

Glasklar PC


----------



## Arctosa (24. November 2009)

Spiele hauptsächlich Shooter/Strategie, deshalb Pc. Wenn ich das auf der Konsole zock, fordern mich
meine Hände immer auf "HACK UNS AB". Aber stell die Frage lieber in einem anderen Forum ^^


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2009)

wär das in nem konsolenforum denn die meinung objektiv gesehen wirklich anders? alle vorteile nur betreffend den spielspaß an der konsole hat man mittlerweile doch auch am PC, ausser die sache mit den bugs bedingt durch die hardwarevielfalt bei PCs, und vlt. wenn es einen SEHR nervt, dass man nen PC erst hochfahren muss.


----------



## feivel (25. November 2009)

ganz neutral gesehen..
momentan recht egal...
von den spielen her, früher mocht ich nintendo noch sehr gern, allerdings mag ich nich mit nem zauberstab durch die gegend fuchteln, und ich hätte dann doch gern HD Auflösung.
Da ich momentan alle für mich interessanten Spiele auf dem PC habe nutze ich ihn auch hierfür. Habe zusätzlich nen xbox controller. Das einzige was mir ein bisschen fehlt sind die JumpnRuns.


----------



## der Türke (25. November 2009)

Ich bin für die Mutter aller Konsolen Der PC!!!

Das gute an einem PC ist 

Bessere Grafik 
Patch zum nachbessern oder etwa eine Quest vll sogar neue Einheiten (C&C)
Mit einem USB Adapter kann man alle Controller anschließen.
Man kennt die Hardware und Software.
Die Spiele sind um einiges Billiger. 
auf der Konsole mit Controller sind Ego shooter und Strategie spiele zu Langsam teilweise zu nervig. (Blöde Tasten  Belegung)
Man kann aufrüsten ! 
Man kann es Besser Modden !
Wasserkühlung in einem Geschlossenen System ...(das geht bei der Konsole nicht)


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (25. November 2009)

wenn man sich gerne zum Zocken trifft ist ne Xbox schon durchaus sinnvoll... 

wenn man mehr ab und zu mal was zockt, und vorallem Strategie dann PC


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> wenn man sich gerne zum Zocken trifft ist ne Xbox schon durchaus sinnvoll...


 warum das? man kann doch alles, was ne xbox kann, am PC doch ebenfalls machen ^^

oder meinst du jetzt die verfügbaren spiele? da geht es ja dann wiederum weniger um konsole vs PC, sondern eher um konsole A vs. konsole B vs. PC, weil ja auch bei konsolen manche titel nur für EINE konsole rauskommen...


----------



## Nixtreme (25. November 2009)

Ich will mal sehen, wie sich 4 Leute zu Rockband oder Guitar Hero World Tour vor nen 22" in einem kleinen Kinderzimmer/Arbeitszimmer quetschen 

Glasklare Antwort: es gibt keine klare Antwort auf diese Frage 

Beide Plattformen haben Vor- und (z.T. gravierende) Nachteile! Ich find z. B. Egoshooter auf der Xbox360 die reinste Zumutung! Hab mir Halo3 zum Schnäppchenpreis geholt und werd mit der Steuerung trotzdem nicht glücklich, da helfen auch die lediglich 15€ Anschaffungskosten nicht weiter
Zum anderen macht Fifa oder StreetFighter IV mMn im Wohnzimmer weitaus mehr spaß weil man sich da mit Kumpels richtig austoben kann.

Man erahnt es schon wie ich Ticke: 
Solospiele bzw. Onlineshooter aufm PC wegen Mods, Graphics, Dedicated Server (zumindest Teilweise)
Partyspiele, Splitscreen, Sportspiele auf der Konsole wegen mehr Platz und unkomplizierter.

P.S.: An alle die den Topic-Starter blöd anschnauzen nur weil er sich getraut hat eine berechtigte Frage an euch ach so elitäre PC-Fanatiker zu richten...geht's mal wieder in den Keller zum lachen. Das hier ist ein Diskussionsforum und keine Glaubengemeinschaft


----------



## feivel (25. November 2009)

immer wieder dieses unsinnige argument mit der monitor größe...

und nochmal..das ist kein argument...

denn...auch ein pc kann an einem großen fernseher angeschlossen werden 

guitar hero?
auch im mehrspielermodus auf dem pc möglich.
dabei gibts es zwar einen nachteil..es gibt nur drei teile
guitar hero 3, aerosmith und guitar hero world tour..aber durchaus genauso wie auf der konsole zockbar...

streetfighter ..kein argument..die pc umsetzung ist 1a..

versteh mich nicht falsch, ich mag konsolen auch,...aber das sind ja wohl die falschen argumente....


----------



## Nixtreme (25. November 2009)

Ich versteh dich schon nicht falsch, so schnell krieg ich nichts in den falschen Hals 
es ging aber im meinem Posting vorrangig um die Platzverhältnisse, die klassischerweise nunmal anders verteilt sind und wieviele haben schon ihren Gaming-Pc im wohnzimmer stehen und zocken von der Couch aus?

Da fällt mir grad ein, dass meine XBox derzeit aufm Pc-Tisch hinterm Monitor steht weil der Wohnzimmer-Fernseher in Reparatur ist. Das wäre dann mal für mich argumentativ ein Eigentor  

Aber ich glaub man versteht was ich meine oder?


----------



## feivel (25. November 2009)

Nixtreme schrieb:


> Ich versteh dich schon nicht falsch, so schnell krieg ich nichts in den falschen Hals
> es ging aber im meinem Posting vorrangig um die Platzverhältnisse, die klassischerweise nunmal anders verteilt sind und wieviele haben schon ihren Gaming-Pc im wohnzimmer stehen und zocken von der Couch aus?
> 
> Da fällt mir grad ein, dass meine XBox derzeit aufm Pc-Tisch hinterm Monitor steht weil der Wohnzimmer-Fernseher in Reparatur ist. Das wäre dann mal für mich argumentativ ein Eigentor
> ...



definitiv ein eigentor 
im übrigen hab ich meinen pc und schreibtisch aus diesem grund direkt neben dem fernseher platziert, da das viele vorteile für mich hat 
und ich zock mit dem pc am fernseher und finds klasse.
aber wahrscheinlich fänd ichs auch mit einer konsole spassig.
nur solangs noch spiele gibt, die mich am pc reizen, ist der kaufgrund einer konsole für mich noch nicht so gegeben.
ist alles auch eine preisgeschichte irgendwo
konsolen sind billiger.


----------



## rebel4life (28. November 2009)

Egoshooter mag ich gar nicht an der Konsole, Rennspiele finde ich auf der Xbox360 von nem Wohnheimkollegen cool, denn man kann sich gemütlich aufs Bett setzen und gegeneinander zocken.

Ich kann irgendwie gar nicht an der Konsole zielen, denn dann bleib ich iwie automatisch stehen, bin halt Maus und Tastatur gewöhnt. Wobei ich in Cod MW2 schon mit dem TrackPoint aufm ThinkPad so manches Spiel gewonnen hab.


----------



## Mick Jogger (28. November 2009)

Ich wollte mal resident evil uff der XBOX 360 zocken ich hatte keine plan wie ich schiessen und zielen sollte


----------



## PasiStyle (30. November 2009)

wenn noch keiner das erwähnt hat 
dann kannst du auch noch einen xbox 360 controller kaufen bei amazon für windows
den da ist ein adapter dabei das du auch auf dem pc mit einem controller spielen kannst

und mit dem adapter kannst du bis 4 controller verbinden


----------



## feivel (30. November 2009)

das wusste ich nicht, dass man nur einen adapter braucht
aber gut zu wissen


----------



## rebel4life (30. November 2009)

Den Xbox oder PS3 Controller kann man so direkt schon anschließen, aber die sind mir etwas zu teuer für gelegentliche Spiele.


----------



## feivel (30. November 2009)

ich find die nicht mehr teuer..
kabelgebunden kriegt man die schon für um die 20 euro...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Dezember 2009)

> warum das? man kann doch alles, was ne xbox kann, am PC doch ebenfalls machen ^^


 zu viert Call of Duty zocken?? das kann man an einem PC?? ^^


----------



## Anti-terroa (1. Dezember 2009)

Finde das beides vor und nachteile hat:

Pc vorteile: bessere grafik, grafik einstellmöglichkeiten, (steuerung)...
Pc nachteile: Meinstens auf neue hardware angewiesen, treiber gebunden...

Konsolen vorteile: feste hardware, jedes spiel läuft(meistens^^),man muss keine neue hardware kaufen da die games drauf programmiert wurden.....
Konsollen nachteile: schlechtere grafik, (steuerung).....

ich persönlich hab eine Ps3, spiele aber lieber auf dem pc^^
Hoffe das passt so


----------



## PasiStyle (1. Dezember 2009)

ja und wireless ist auch nicht so teuer für den ersten xbox 360 controller mit adapter zahlt man bei amazon.de 35 euro manchmal ist er für 40 drin geht aber wieder runter und die restlichen kannst dir ganz normale xbox controller kaufen z.b. bei amazon.de für 28 euro und betont wirelesss


----------

